# Got One That’s Harder To Play/Learn Than You Thought It Would Be?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Go grab your bass and try this, but, trust me, warm up first. Riff isn’t that tough, but it’s a good stretch with speed.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Messin' With the Kid -- the intro is temptingly simple, it's the backup riff I can't get up to time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw them play this live. Jerry Donahue on guitar and David Swarbrick on violin. Right then I decided to hell with Deep Purple and Ten Years After and all that shit we'd been playing I was gonna do this kinda stuff. A couple of days later I traded my 100 watt amp and a shotgun for a new Ovation acoustic/electric guitar. Drove myself crazy in highskool trying to learn this song; got close but never quite right. But that style has influenced my playing ever since.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks like fun! 

(on a short scale bass)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> That looks like fun!
> 
> (on a short scale bass)


Turns out he’s playing it the hard way, with open A’s and D’s, it’s nothing. LOL, that made me think about a couple other tunes I play a little differently.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

U2's "Until The End Of The World"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One song that I had tough time with on bass was Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know.
Every verse has different licks in it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

keto said:


> Turns out he’s playing it the hard way, with open A’s and D’s, it’s nothing. LOL, that made me think about a couple other tunes I play a little differently.


Yeah, that was the first thing I thought. It would be a lot easier with an open A and D.


----------

